# filter help



## default (May 28, 2011)

quick question.
been at work so much havent had to much time to clean my filters, but i decided to last night at 2am.. after i cleaned my 2213 and 2215, the 2213 became really loud with vibration and almost like a rattling noise. the flow was even more powerful cause i adjusted the tubing and cleaned the filter entirely, but that noise only decreased by a little bit this morning, should i be worried?
also the 2215 has barely any noise but you could hear the water flowing which was new...


----------



## splur (May 11, 2011)

Rattle, I would be worried. Maybe there's something stuck in between the impeller or it's not set into the well properly. You said it has a high flow, so I'm assuming it's primed. If we're talking in relative terms from silent or a slight hum, I've always found that the 2213 has a slight hum compared to the 2215 which seems to run silent.


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

Cleaned it again for like the 3rd time trying to solve the noise... Still vibrates and louder than usual. But hopefully it's nothing.. The ceramic piece is intact. And the wall of the motor has no scratches or scrapes.
I used a tube cleaner brush and stuck it in the motor head and couldn't get anything out, so I guess there's nothing in there. Hopefully it's just air.


----------



## df001 (Nov 13, 2007)

default said:


> Cleaned it again for like the 3rd time trying to solve the noise... Still vibrates and louder than usual. But hopefully it's nothing.. The ceramic piece is intact. And the wall of the motor has no scratches or scrapes.
> I used a tube cleaner brush and stuck it in the motor head and couldn't get anything out, so I guess there's nothing in there. Hopefully it's just air.


Ive found with my 2213 that even the slightest bubble of air stuck in the impeler area is an instant invitation to cavitation. What i find helps is to tip the filter slightly so the output is vertical (highest point) then turn the filter on, wait a few, turn off,etc one or two cycles like this seems to sort it out.


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

df001 said:


> Ive found with my 2213 that even the slightest bubble of air stuck in the impeler area is an instant invitation to cavitation. What i find helps is to tip the filter slightly so the output is vertical (highest point) then turn the filter on, wait a few, turn off,etc one or two cycles like this seems to sort it out.


sounds difficult with my setup due to the lack of room in the cabinet.. however do you know if it would cause issues with the filter if the air is left within it?


----------



## df001 (Nov 13, 2007)

F it was a large amount causing vibration it would eventually damage the impeller shaft, if it was a small amount it would eventually disolve into the water no issue is my guesstimate.


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

+1 to df001's suggestion to "burp" the filter. Rock it side to side a bit, or give it a gentle shake, turn it off, shake, turn it on, repeat as necessary until no more bubbles come out. The noise should stop, though after a major clean, there may be smaller bubbles coming free from the "noodles" or other filter media over time and accumulating around the impeller, so you may need to "burp" the filter 2 days in the row (though this is unusual).

--> I find that my 2213 gets a buildup of algae inside from time to time. I wipe the slime off with a dry cloth, followed with Q-tips in the impeller area and impeller parts, plus toothpicks inside the impeller (where the shaft would go), and in other crevices. The plastic part that fits onto the top of the impeller shaft is prone to getting completely slimed and anything larger than a toothpick won't get the slime out. Snake or Q-tip inside the intake part as well -- another slime catcher. It's good to clean the hidden slimy areas so that strings of slime don't get long enough to fall off or otherwise get tangled in the impeller.

Also, small snails sometimes get into the impeller area and cause it to rattle. It's important to pick them off or wipe them off as soon as any snail-induced rattle is detected.

Let us know how it goes.


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

Cleaned it like a million times.. I got mad, on off on off like thousand times and felt like it got worst.. The ceramic is in one piece but felt like there was a uneven area on it though. Might just swap out the ceramic or wait until it finally snaps or somthing... I'm just frustrated to a point now where I don't care anymore haha. Any further advise would be greatly appreciated.. Again there are no scrapes along the sides of the motor, unit is clean, and the output is just as powerful if not better.


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

Also the vibration is around the same as other filters, just the rattling is driving me crazy.. There doesn't seem to be anymore air in there.


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

I think my friends think I'm going insane, they apparently don't hear anything.. But to me it sounds off.. Lol I'm about to give up.


----------



## xriddler (Feb 16, 2012)

have you figured out what was wrong with the filter yet?


----------



## jediwiggles (Aug 29, 2009)

*suggestion*

Does the Impeller Metal part have any scratches? Could be the Impeller's base is not spinning properly, in any case a new impeller would be a good idea. But that maybe the problem. I have 3 2213's and the only time they make noise is when there's air trapped in the actual housing. I 'burp' the thing with a couple of shakes and it eliminates the noise.

All it takes is one rock or a shell, basically anything. Lemme know if that helps.

Jediwiggles


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

i took it to bigals and they said it was perfectly fine. i used more floss and stuffed it in so not even finer particles can get in, and it kinda went alittle more quiet. also i made the spray bar come above the water line so basically all i hear is the water now so whatever. im just hoping its nothing now. thanks for all the advice!


----------

